# Pino Scotto stila la Vomit Parade 2 sui personaggi dello spettacolo



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2015)

*Pino Scotto* torna con la sua rubrica *"Cena con Pino"*, stilando una *"Vomit Parade 2"*, che stavolta riguarda i 5 personaggi del mondo dello spettacolo "_che gli fanno più vomitare_". Video al secondo post.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2015)




----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

I suoi contenuti sono quel che sono, ma impossibile dargli torto. Ammetto che non seguo il programma di linus e savino, ma tutte le altre sono il peggio del peggio. Bellissima la definizione della D'urso


----------

